# My new Truck Lights - with video



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is what I hve got.

Whelen vertex 2 per corner front and rear
A backrack rear bar with 6 Whelen linz6 amber leds and two visionx 12 inch xmitters (3400 lumens each)
A Backup buddy ( a forum sponser) in LED 
VisionX xmitter under the rear bumper wired to the backup lights
The rear backrack br is on a quich disconnect for summer removal
Behind the cab is also a plug for a roof mounted Whelen halogen guardian rotator.

All in al I love it. I can turn the night to day behind me. Matt from blueline did al of he work and I would recommend him.

The truck just got some new shoes as well Goodyear duratracs. I like them but they were big bucks.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

looks nice. i like the headlights the best


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks awesome ! I wonder though if the police might not like the ones in the headlight ?
I presumed you checked into that ?
Anyway, looks great & Merry Christmas !


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

ondagawood;922357 said:


> Looks awesome ! I wonder though if the police might not like the ones in the headlight ?
> I presumed you checked into that ?
> Anyway, looks great & Merry Christmas !


Idk if it would really matter as long as he doesnt leave them on when driving from place to place. However laws/regs vary so much from one area to the other who the hell knows lol.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

How do you like the xmitters?? Do you have any night pictures of them?


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*I think the name of the game is do not be a idiot*



ondagawood;922357 said:


> Looks awesome ! I wonder though if the police might not like the ones in the headlight ?
> I presumed you checked into that ?
> Anyway, looks great & Merry Christmas !


I had hideaway strobes in another truck and did now have an issue. I see them around all the time. I use them to make sre prople see me and do not hit me. That is all. You all know what happens @ night and during theday with the snow on the ground and people bearing down on you. I just want to make sure they know I am there. JUst in cae I have a switch mounted to disable the front leds in case the bounceback bothers me.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*GOD they are bright*



wkahler;922470 said:


> How do you like the xmitters?? Do you have any night pictures of them?


They are ungodly bright. I will get some pics this week but its unbelieveable. Nobody who has seen it can beleive it. My only concern is hitting the switch by accident driving. They would really be right in a persons face.

I love the damn things.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

What model of X mitters are those and where did you purchase them at


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Fourbycb;922710 said:


> What model of X mitters are those and where did you purchase them at


I got the 12 Inch xmitters. I got them from visionxonly. They were 350 each plus shipping. the owner was a pleasure to deal with. I would reccomend him. I think he is a sponser of this site now.

ted


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice setup i love your truck


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

ejsmass2;922252 said:


> Matt from blueline did al of he work and I would recommend him.


Looks good.

Ya could have put in a link for BlueLine Enterprises, so I didn't have to Google all over the place for them. (There's a similar company in NJ, but I was pretty sure you hadn't gone down to the Garden State to have your truck fitted out.) 

I not only know where Danvers is, I used to work there, a long time ago.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Look forward to them!!! I have two 500 Lumen Soundoff and i think they work OK, but was thinking about something to mount of the ladder racks of my topper and point them down. Seems like the slimness of these and the output is good, but will wait to see pictures!


ejsmass2;922600 said:


> They are ungodly bright. I will get some pics this week but its unbelieveable. Nobody who has seen it can believe it. My only concern is hitting the switch by accident driving. They would really be right in a persons face.
> 
> I love the damn things.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great.Post some pics at night. What is that white stuff on the driveway? lol 

I haven't seen any of that stuff yet this year.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

how much were you charged for the install part if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*The labor costs*



EGLC;924732 said:


> how much were you charged for the install part if you dont mind me asking??


Blueline charges 45 to 50 per hour. With the 8 corner leds, wiring the back rack bar (xmitters and 6 linz6's, Wiring for a icom radio, fixing a problem with my upfitter switches, leaving a lead behind the cab for a roof mounted beacon, installing the xmitter under the rear bumper and wiring to the backup lights was about 10 hours.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

wkahler;924601 said:


> Look forward to them!!! I have two 500 Lumen Soundoff and i think they work OK, but was thinking about something to mount of the ladder racks of my topper and point them down. Seems like the slimness of these and the output is good, but will wait to see pictures!


I will get you night pics tomorrow. They light up 50 to 75 yard behind the truck like day.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I defiantly want to see. I got the 4" version of the xmitters and i am not impressed. They are dim. Hardly bright. Their supposed to be 720 lumen and my 500 lumen soundoffs are 10x brighter.

Although if the 12" are as bright as they claim. I think you went over kill


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Here are the night videos utube is still processing them*

Here is a little perspective. There are two 500 watt halogens on the garage that look dim and yellow when the Xmitters are on.

The first video is just the amber Leds. I like the way they came out.





The second video is the xmitters. I start with just the one under the rear bumper on and then turn on the other two. Having the second two mounted higher makes a bigg difference. The pile of snow you can see in the video is @ 40 yards. The trailer through the trees is @ about 80 yards. I paced them off after shooting the video.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

The first video i keep getting an error.

The second video. DAM. The one on the bottom just looks dim. But man. When you hit the top 2. Its like daylight!

I really must have a problem with my 4" version. Cause it is just so dang dim.


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Very nice! 

You have plenty of light in the back, but the long sides of the truck are pretty dark, maybe throw a window mounted light on each inside rear window facing out left and right?


----------

